# Great crested newts and common toads



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

As promised pics of the toads already arriving and the great crested newts making there way down to there breeding **** where they breed every year along with smooth newts and frogs : victory: obviously the crested newts are protected so it's a no no to touch them


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Great shots! Especially the second one!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome snaps :2thumb: gotta love cresteds


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

great pics, whats that coming out the toads bum? :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## marbleman (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics mate


----------

